# Woundstat trumps Quikclot and Hemcon



## Armymedic (30 Apr 2008)

WoundStat has apparently beaten out QC and Hemcon in clinical trials.



> U.S. Army Study Reports WoundStat™ is Most Effective
> WoundStat™ Tops All Others in Stopping Deadly High-Pressure Bleeding
> 
> 
> ...



Article link:  http://www.traumacure.com/news_pr2008-03-11.html

Youtube video links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQq_elBE7WY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_ycsqwNQo&feature=related

We should see it in Canada in a couple years.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2008)

Interesting.

We had Hemcons in Iraq, they were everywhere.

Ya, and at $100US a pop, but thats what the Australian governemtn paid for them, they may be worth more, or less in the real world.


----------



## DiverMedic (4 Jun 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> WoundStat has apparently beaten out QC and Hemcon in clinical trials.
> 
> We should see it in Canada in a couple years.



It is at clinical review right now and expected to be available prior to the next ROTO in Sept for use.


----------



## Old Ranger (22 Jun 2008)

Tagging to keep an eye on.


----------



## DiverMedic (26 Jun 2008)

Take if for what it is worth, but we have been giving a brief on Woundstat all week on the TMST CRFA.  No demo as we don't actually have any on hand yet.

DM


----------

